# Bluetooth Dial Up



## ramakrishna (Nov 1, 2012)

How to establish Dial Up Internet connection using Bluetooth?
I am using Samsung 3G mobile.
I read the FreeBSD documentation about Bluetooth But It didn't help me.


----------



## ramakrishna (Nov 1, 2012)

When I typed
`# kldstat`
it loaded ng_ubt.ko


```
>dmesg
ubt0: <vendor 0x0a12 product 0x0001, class 224/1, rev 2.00/48.39, addr 2> on usbus0
```


```
>sudo /etc/rc.d/bluetooth start ubt0
/etc/rc.d/bluetooth: ERROR: Unable to setup Bluetooth stack for device ubt0
```
How can I solve this problem?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2012)

Don't post the same thing to different threads please.


----------



## ramakrishna (Nov 1, 2012)

Sorry for that. please give me the solution for my problem.


----------

